# Textausgaben/liste in CoDeSys Visu



## -ASDF- (5 September 2011)

Hallo,
wie kann ich in CoDeSys (v2.3) eine Textausgabe visualisieren? 

Also: ich habe ein INT in das ich Werte schreib (1-15) für meinen Schrittstatus.
Nun will ich in der Visu je nachdem welcher Wert in dem INT steht einen anderen Text mir Anzeigen lassen, möglichst aus einem Feld (ohne großartig mit der Sichtbarkeit zu spielen),
Ich habe bisher nur mit WinCC gearbeitet und dort ist es absolut kein Problem -> Textliste etc...
In der Visu pdf hab ich nichts gefunden und google.de bzw hier im Forum stand auch nichts hilfreiches.

Ist das denn Überhaupt möglich und wenn ja wie ? 

Ihr habt doch sonst auch immer für alles eine Idee/Lösung.
Viele dank schonmal im Vorraus...


----------



## bonatus (5 September 2011)

Hallo,

es gibt viele Wege um ans Ziel zu kommen, am einfachsten ist es einen Multiplexer (MUX) zu verwenden an den ersten Eingang kommt deine Integervariable und an den Ausgang deine String-Variable zum Anzeigen in der Visu.
Der zweite Eingang am MUX kommt dann der String für den Zustand 0, dritte Eingang Zustand 1, usw.


----------



## -ASDF- (5 September 2011)

Alles klar habs jetzt gerallt wies geht 
merci


----------

